# Vorsicht vor dem Optical Digital Team!!!



## Kaspar Bakker (18 März 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,
mein Name ist Kaspar Bakker, ich bin 19 und derzeit Schüler im letzten Jahr vor meinem Abi. Vor kurzem erhielt ich nachdem ich mich auf einer Jobbörse angemeldet habe eine E-Mail von Optical Digital, die mich als "Scanner" anwerben wollte. Kosten sollten von ihnen getragen werden, 19,50€ Stundenlohn, für mich als Schüler sehr lukrativ, und im Nachhinein hätte ich hier schon alamiert sein sollen. Ein Arbeitsvertrag wurde geschlossen und eine Personalausweiskopie versendet, mit ihrem seriösen Auftreten haben sie mich tatsächlich soweit bringen können. Dann sollte ich einen Scanner bestellen, um die Dokumente zu scannen. Ansich auch kein Problem. Als dann aber 5400€ auf meinem Konto landeten, war es bereits zu spät. Direkt ab zur Bank und zur Polizei, das Geld gehörte wohl einst und bald auch wieder einem sehr gut verdienenden Mann. Das die Leute auch noch die Dreistigkeit hatten bei mir zuhause anzurufen, damit ich möglichst schnell die Transaktionen durchführe, war dann der Höhepunkt. Für mich ist es unter Umständen schon zu spä, nicht weil ich irgendwas damit zu tun habe, sondern weil ich unwissend und blauäugig gehandelt habe. Daher versuche ich jeden hier zu erreichen, haltet euch fern von diesem verbrecherischen Pack!!!

MfG, Kaspar Bakker


----------



## Goblin (18 März 2013)

Bitte keine Realnamen hier angeben !

Du wurdest hier wohl als Finanzagent missbraucht. Finger weg von sowas,sonst steht irgendwann die Kripo vor der Tür


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Bitte keine Realnamen hier angeben !
> 
> Du wurdest hier wohl als Finanzagent missbraucht. Finger weg von sowas,sonst steht irgendwann die Kripo vor der Tür


 
Das weiß er doch Du Käpsele 


			
				von Kaspar Bakker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Als dann aber 5400€ auf meinem Konto landeten, war es bereits zu spät. Direkt ab zur Bank und zur Polizei, das Geld gehörte wohl einst und bald auch wieder einem sehr gut verdienenden Mann...


Er hat das einzig richtige gemacht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2013)

http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/Anfragen/www_de/1367861/ich-hab-heute-im-internet-ein-jobangebot.html

Dort steht, die Firma sei aus Oslo. Kannst Du das bestätigen und hast Du irgendwelche weiteren Infos, die man hier im Thread nennen könnte, um andere potentielle Opfer abzufangen?

Hier hat jemand bei der Facebookseite der Norwegischen Handelskammer eine Anfrage gemacht (keine dumme Idee)
http://www.facebook.com/pages/International-Chamber-of-Commerce-Norway-ICC-Norge/163381990434128

"Digital Optical Co., Frognerveien 2, 0257 Oslo"

Es gibt - so ein schneller Blick - verschiedene Firmen dort, eine Champagnerie und ein paar Modegeschäfte. Aber keine Digital Optical Co und keine Optical Digital Co.

s.a.
https://w2.brreg.no/ebr/startPage.xhtml







Es gibt lediglich eine "Prime Digital Optical Europe GmbH" in Wiesbaden, die nichts damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2013)

Das dürfte ein Fake sein ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein Fake sein ...


...klar, aber ich wollte das nicht einfach so behaupten, ohne es geprüft zu haben. Wenn jemand nähere Angaben hat, gerne. Für Google sollten die Daten einstweilen genügen.

Stellenangebote, Jobangebot, Jobs

Digital Optical Co, Frognerveien 2, 0257 Oslo, Norwegen
Optical Digital Co, Frognerveien 2, 0257 Oslo, Norwegen

*ACHTUNG*
*DAS IST BETRUG*
*ACHTUNG, IHR MACHT EUCH GGF. STRAFBAR*
*INFORMIERT UMGEHEND DIE POLIZEI*


----------



## BenTigger (19 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG*
> *ACHTUNG, IHR MACHT EUCH GGF. STRAFBAR*


und wenn ihr das ergaunerte Geld von eurem Konto an den "Arbeitgeber" weiterleitet, wird das Geld vom Opfer von EUCH zurückgefordert.
Ihr habt dann das Vergnügen, zahlen zu dürfen!
Ob ihr aber dann von Euren Arbeitgeber wieder das Geld zurückbekommt, ist äusserst unwahrscheinlich... (Ja wo isser denn, der Arbeitgeber... such Hasso such...)


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2013)

Western Union hat wohl auch keine Skrupel, jedem Hinz und Kunz eine Geschäftsstelle einzurichten. An unserem "Bahnhofskiosk" (war auch mal Abhol-Pizzeria, Abhol-Asia-Food, lange geschlossen, jetzt Wiedereröffnung) prangt plötzlich das Western-Union-Agentur-Zeichen.


----------



## arratonns (19 März 2013)

hallo na toll bei mir ists dasselbe. arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben und jetzt kommt geld für eine scanner. bzw geld ist noch nicht da. was tun?


----------



## Goblin (19 März 2013)

Steht alles hier. Lesen bildet


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2013)

arratonns schrieb:


> hallo na toll bei mir ists dasselbe. arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben und jetzt kommt geld für eine scanner. bzw geld ist noch nicht da. was tun?


Nimm den Vertrag, geh damit zu Deiner Bank und sprich mit denen drüber daß die Dich bei einem dubiosen Geldeingang SOFORT informieren sollen damit Du das Geld stante pede zurücküberweisen kannst.
Alles weitere steht hier, vor allem was Dir blüht wenn Du das Geld per WU weiterleitest


----------



## arratonns (19 März 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Steht alles hier. Lesen bildet


 
wo steht was? bin neu hier.


----------



## Goblin (19 März 2013)

Was zu tun ist steht hier...


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2013)

arratonns schrieb:


> wo steht was? bin neu hier.


Beginne hier zu lesen >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-vor-dem-optical-digital-team.41981/
Und weil ich grad gut gelaunt bin kriegst noch einen Link vom Nachbarn >>> https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Jobangebote_in_e-Mails


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2013)

arratonns schrieb:


> hallo na toll bei mir ists dasselbe. arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben und jetzt kommt geld für eine scanner. bzw geld ist noch nicht da. was tun?


Polizei informieren - oder gar nichts tun, aber kein Geld auf dem Konto behalten, das einem anderen gehört.


----------



## Gin Tonic (22 März 2013)

Ich muss mich auch mal outen. Nachdem ich alle Unterlagen verschickt hatte an diese Firma und auf die nächste Mail wartete, dachte ich gestern abend so, schaust mal, was das für eine Firma ist (jeder Krauter hat ja derzeit eine Internetpräsenz)...tja, ich fand nix. Nach Eingabe weiterer Suchbegriffe, stieß ich auf dieses Forum. Meine Freude über den neuen Job (Arbeitsvertrag war ja von beiden Seiten unterschrieben), landete im Dreck. Warum nur dachte ich, dass ich auch einmal Glück hätte? *Kopf kratz*
Natürlich war an Schlafen letzte Nacht nicht mehr zu denken. Heute ist Freitag. Morgens gleich die Polizeidienststelle angerufen, ob und wann ich vorsprechen könnte.... tja, auf nem Dorf ist die Dienststelle erst wieder Dienstag nachmittag geöffnet. Bis dahin könnte schon Geld auf mein Konto eingegangen sein. Ich druckte also ausgefüllten Arbeitsvertrag und die vorangegangenen Mails aus und ging zu meiner Bank. Dort taten erst einmal alle sehr überrascht, riefen dann aber doch den Geldwäschebeauftragten in der nächsten Stadt an, kopierten sich alle Unterlagen. Soeben bekam ich einen Anruf meiner Bank, sie hätten eine Widerrufssperre für mein Konto eingerichtet für alle Geldeingänge von 4000 bis 6000 Euro.
Sie wüssten aber nicht genau, ob der Geldwäschebeauftragte die Polizei einschaltet oder nicht. Eine Information, ob ein Geldeingang getätigt wird erhalte ich nicht.
Ich warte nun auf die nächste Mail der Firma Optical Digital, in der sie den Versand, Bestelldaten, was auch immer für den Industriescanner ankündigten, werde auch diese Mail abspeichern und ausdrucken und danach warte ich auf den vorausgesagten Anruf. Diesen werde ich aufzeichnen, für den Fall, dass ich doch noch irgendwie zur Verantwortung gezogen werden sollte.
Ich denke, ich habe mich somit weitgehend abgesichert. Mehr kann man wohl auch nicht tun.

Die Polizei nimmt Anzeigen auch erst im Schadensfall auf, äußert man nur den Verdacht, können sie nicht handeln. Dennoch werde ich am Dienstag dort vorbeigehen, um zumindest eine Vorgangsnummer, Aktennotiz zur Kenntnisnahme zu erhalten.

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob im Netz nur noch Betrüger unterwegs sind und nicht nur dort. Ich glaube, ich kann bald niemandem mehr trauen.
Sollten sich weitere Erkenntnisse ergeben, die Euch anderen weiterhelfen könnten, werde ich sie hier  kundtun.

Bis dahin Euch trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2013)

> Bis dahin Euch trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende.


Wünschen wir dir auch.
Und nach deinen Aktionen kannst du auch ruhig schlafen. Zumindest kann man dir nun nicht vorwerfen, du wolltest Leute um Geld betrügen, da du ja sofort tätig geworden bist und zu verhindern versuchstest, dass Geld unberechtigt auf dein Konto kommt...


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2013)

Nochwas - lösche die Mails nicht, ev braucht die Polizei noch die Mailheader!


----------



## Kaspar Bakker (22 März 2013)

Japp, bei mir haben die den auch gebraucht, ich war in Königswinter an der Polizeistelle, gehe direkt daneben zur Schule, heute letzter Schultag jeeeh, auf jeden Fall sollte ich den Sachverhalt schildern, dabei sind E-Mail-Inhalte und die Adressen sowie Kontoauszug und unterschriebenem Arbeitsvertrag wichtiges Beweismaterial für die Polizei


----------



## Kaspar Bakker (22 März 2013)

Aber was im Nachhinein auch die größte Dreistigkeit war, ist das die Leute bei mir zuhause angerufen haben, mehrmals, dass ich doch bitte sofort nach Erhalt des Geldes den Scanner bestellen solle. Das Geld war nämlich von einem reichen Investmentberater, dem am ersten Tag vermutlich gar nicht aufgefallen wäre, dass 5000€ bei ihm fehlen.


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2013)

Stellt sich da die Frage wie die dem die Kohle vom Konto geleiert haben ...
... und ob man so einem Investmentberater noch trauen kann der seinerseits auf so einen Betrug reinfällt ...


----------



## Gin Tonic (22 März 2013)

Ist eigentlich bekannt, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft schon gegen Optical Digital Co. ermittelt?
Ich habe drei email-Adressen von denen. Obwohl ich glaube, dass alle Namen genauso falsch sind, wie die Firma selber.


----------



## Kaspar Bakker (22 März 2013)

Ich hatte auch drei E-Mail-Adressen, also ich habe Anzeige erstattet, am Montag frage ich mal nach wie das jetzt aussieht


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2013)

Jetzt verfallt mal nicht in überflüssige operative Hektik.
Ihr habt die Bank informiert und Anzeige erstattet. Mehr könnt ihr nicht tun.
Es ist auch noch kein Geld weitergeleitet worden also sollte es für euch mit einem kräftigen "Dudu" getan sein.
Alles andere ist jetzt Sache der Profis.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 März 2013)

Gin Tonic schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bekannt, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft schon gegen Optical Digital Co. ermittelt?
> Ich habe drei email-Adressen von denen. Obwohl ich glaube, dass alle Namen genauso falsch sind, wie die Firma selber.


Das wird ähnlich ablaufen wie in einer anderen Angelegenheit bei mir:


			
				StA schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beschwerdevorbringen ist nicht geeignet, die Aufnahme einer Ermittlung zu rechtfertigen. Erfolg versprechende Ermittlungsansätze sind nicht ersichtlich





> Einziger möglicher Ansatzpunkt wären Rechtshilfeersuchen in die USA zur Ermittlung des Inhabers der EMail-Adresse. Diese sind jedoch nicht erfolgversprechend, da beim betreffenden Freemailer keine Eichtpersonendaten angegeben werden müssen.


Das ist unser "Rechtsstaat", wie er leibt und lebt.......
Narrhallamarsch........


----------



## Hippo (23 März 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...Das ist unser "Rechtsstaat", wie er leibt und lebt.......


Was soll denn der Rechtsstaat dann Deiner Meinung nach machen?
Identitätsprüfung beim Einrichten einer Mailadresse fordern? Das gäbe schon für D den Aufschrei übelster Entrüstung. Und wenn wir das vom Ausland verlangen - na viel Spaß
Andere Ideen? Es gibt einfach Dinge die auch ein Rechtsstaat letztendlich zähneknirschend hinnehmen muß.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 März 2013)

Aufschrei? Was denn für ein Aufschrei?
Pfffff... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Hippo (23 März 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Aufschrei? Was denn für ein Aufschrei?
> Pfffff... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Der Aufschrei den es geben würde wenn jeder beim Einrichten einer Mailaddi das Postidentverfahren durchlaufen müßte ...
... im Gegensatz zu der in Deinem Link genannten Sache würde das nämlich jeder merken ob er wollte oder nicht!
Wer hat denn vor lauter Grexit, Zypern, Pferdefleischlasagne und sonstigen Ablenkungen mitgekriegt was die Brüder da angezettelt haben.
Ich bild´ mir grad ein in einem anderen Bericht gelesen zu haben daß bei dieser Abstimmung grad mal 40 (!) Abgeordnete anwesend gewesen sein sollen!


----------



## Devilfrank (24 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Der Aufschrei den es geben würde wenn jeder beim Einrichten einer Mailaddi das Postidentverfahren durchlaufen müßte ...


Ach Gottchen, das braucht doch niemand. Geht doch viel einfacher und vor allem automatisiert.


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2013)

Da hast mich jetzt falsch verstanden - den Aufschrei gäbe es wenn das der Gesetzgeber verlangen würde bevor der User eine Mailaddi bekäme ...
... dann würde der gemeine User merken daß der Staat an seine Daten will und motzen (und sei es nur aus Bequemlichkeit weil er keine Lust hat zur Post zu rennen)


----------



## Gin Tonic (26 März 2013)

...zurück zum Thema: Gestern kam eine Mail mit der Ankündigung der Geldüberweisung im Laufe dieser Woche.
Ich schrieb dem netten Herrn Gjertsen zurück, dass es nicht möglich sei, die Kaufabwicklung des Scanners über mein Girokonto zu tätigen, mit der Bitte, dies doch firmenintern zu veranlassen. Jetzt bin ich auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2013)

Mir stellt sich noch die Frage, wo der Gewinn der Firma ist?
Wenn mir 5400€ überwiesen werden, ich mir einen Scanner kaufe, der bei mir dann steht, wo ist der Gewinn dann für die Firma?
Oder soll ich für 199,- € einen Scanner kaufen und 5201€ wieder zurücküberweisen?


----------



## Kaspar Bakker (26 März 2013)

das Geld kam ja nicht von der Firma sondern von einem ebenfalls mehr oder weniger dafür verantwortlichen Opfer, im Endeffekt bekommt die Firma das Geld von dem, von dem du das Geld bekommen hast, und du selbst bleibst auf den Schulden sitzen


----------



## schickel (26 März 2013)

@Ben: Der Gewinn der Firma läuft so ab: Sie verkaufen Drogen (oder das Geld ist via Erpressung oder Schutzgeld zusammengekommen). Das Geld schicken sie dir, um einen Scanner zu kaufen, der einige Tausend Euro kostet. Das Geld leitest du per WesternUnion an wildfremde weiter, die dann vorgeben, dass kein Geld gekommen ist. Die Firma fragt dich, wo das Geld ist und macht so lange Druck, bis du wieder den gleichen Betrag irgendwo zusammenkrazt und denen zurücküberweist. So macht man einfach 100% Gewinn.

Das könnte eine Methode sein.


----------



## bernhard (26 März 2013)

Das geht einfacher.

Die verkaufen nicht existierende Artikel z.B. bei Ebay und lassen den Käufer das Geld auf das Konto des "neuen" Mitarbeiters überweisen.

Der leitet den "Überhang" per Western Union usw. weiter an die Betrüger.

Der Schwindel wird irgendwie auffliegen und der "neue" Mitarbeiter hat das Problem.


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2013)

@schickel Tja, da habe ich aber den Einzahlungsbeleg und Western Union hat einen Beleg, dass das Geld abgehoben wurde. Also kein Problem für mich...

@bernhard, das habe ich ja schon vermutet, was eine alte Version wäre. Aber noch keiner hat das bestätigt. Daher die Frage.


----------



## Gin Tonic (26 März 2013)

Wo das Geld herkommt sei mal dahingestellt. Bestellen soll ich so: Zitat:"Das Gerät muss bei hxxp://scannertopshop.com/ bestellt werden. Bei der Bestellung geben Sie bitte unbedingt den Gutscheincode OP-0730859807 ein. Wir erhalten 20-30% Rabatt auf alle Bestellungen bei diesem Partnershop."
Von Western Union war bisher nicht die Rede. Ich muss erst sehen, wie die Anweisungen in der nächsten Mail aussehen. Seriöse Shops schicken die Ware und erstellen eine Rechnung.

[Modedit by Hippo: URL vorsichtshalber entschärft]


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2013)

Naja, der Scanner von Cannon z.B kostet von 198 bis hin zu 13.559€ da ist die Frage, ob einem ein Model vorgegeben wird.
Hier könnten tatsächlich dann die 30% der Gewinn sein  wenn die dann bei dir voll abrechnen und die 30% an die Firma zurücküberweisen werden


----------



## nich-mit-mir (26 März 2013)

Gin Tonic schrieb:


> "Das Gerät muss bei http://scannertopshop.com/ bestellt werden.


 
Bist Du Dir da sicher, das dies auch ein echter Shop ist? Ich zumindest sehe das nicht. Schon alleine die verlinkung zu "Trusted Shops" ist tot und würde mir zu denken geben. Mal abgesehen vom Sitz des Shops "Helsinki" wie es im Impressum steht. Wenn die Firma wirklich in Finnland ihren Sitz hat, wieso wird dann der Shop in Russland gehostet, wie man hier sehen kann, ebenso Aufschlußreich ist eine Whois-Abfrage 
Da passt so einiges nicht zusammen


----------



## bernhard (26 März 2013)

http://www.abuseipdb.com/report-history/91.220.131.32


----------



## Gin Tonic (26 März 2013)

Deswegen setzte ich den Link hier rein. Ich konnte keine AGB, keine Zahlungsmodalitäten oder Versandinformationen finden.


----------



## Gin Tonic (27 März 2013)

Hallo, guten Tag!

Ich versprach Euch ja, neue Erkenntnisse zu posten.

Mir fiel ein, dass ich in meinem Freundeskreis einen Kriminalbeamten ansprechen könnte. So schilderte ich ihm mal mein Problem und bekam auch gleich eine Antwort, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will:

Zitat:

"...Also erstmal haste dich noch nicht strafbar gemacht, da du das geld bisher weder angenommen noch weitergeleitet hast. Und auch wenn du das tun solltest, passiert dir nichts, da du durch die firma getäuscht worden bist, sprich, du wurdest selbst betrogen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist für Geldwäsche im großem stil eigentlich das lka zuständig. du kannst dich also auch an das lka direkt wenden oder auch an jede staatsanwaltschaft. es wundert mich jedoch, das die kollegen keine anzeige gegen die firma wegen des verdachtes der geldwäsche aufgenommen haben. denn das hätten sie tun können und eigentlich so gar müssen, da nach § 261 der versuch schon strafbar ist. du kannst auch übers internet ne online anzeige machen und dich direkt auf den paragrafen beziehen, das du die vermutung hast, das mittels deines kontos geldwäsche betrieben werden soll. dort kannst du auch die unterlagen als anhang dranhängen. die internetadresse ist : www.polizei.sachsen.de und dort oben rechts auf onlinewache..."

Ich hoffe, das hilft Geschädigten erst einmal weiter. Ich setz mich jetzt hin und schreibe alles auf, um es mit allen gespeicherten Mails dorthin zu schicken.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Insider (27 März 2013)

Nicht überall sind die LKÄs zuständig! Die Betrüger können keine Geldwäscher sein, da es dem Betrug immanent ist, dass zur Erlangung der Beute verdunkelt und verschleiert wird. Wenn du als Finanz- und/oder Warenagent angeheuert hast, dann wärest du der Geldwäscher, wenn du Zahlungen oder Waren entgegengenommen und weitergeleitet hättest. Diese Straftat kann man übrigens auch leichtfertig begehen. Ist ausser der Anstellung noch nichts passiert, dann ist das ganze für den Agenten eine straflose Vorbereitungshandlung. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall eine Mitteilung an die Behörden machen - ob die mich dann als Beschuldigten, Mitteiler oder Zeugen erfassen, ist zuerst mal irrelvant. Auf diese Mitteilung könnte man sich dann später stützen, wenn eben doch was passiert ist.


----------



## BenTigger (27 März 2013)

> Zitat:...Also erstmal haste dich noch nicht strafbar gemacht, da du das geld bisher weder angenommen noch weitergeleitet hast.


Haben wir ja auch schon öfter geschrieben...



> Und auch wenn du das tun solltest, passiert dir nichts, da du durch die firma getäuscht worden bist


Du bist aber auf jeden fall Haftbar, wenn du das Geld weiterleitest und musst dem Opfer das Geld erstatten, welches du unrechtmäßig weitergeleitet hast.


----------



## Insider (27 März 2013)

Siehe mein Post zuvor, so einfach kommen Agenten nach gängiger Rechtssprechung nicht mehr davon.


----------



## Zardo (27 März 2013)

Nach meinem Wissen hat man sich schon strafbar gemacht wenn man das Grlf animmt. was ja durch die die Überweisung auf ein Konto schon passiert ist.
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.Hngt aber mit Sicherheit aber auch von den Umständen ab wie wir hier angeworben wurden, Auf jeden Fall wurden wir auch getäuscht.
Allerdings finde ich den Punkt nicht wo für diese Typen der Gewinn liegt.
Scheinbar haben die aber auch mitbekommen das etwas gegen Sie im Gange ist.
Ich warte immer noch auf die 3.mail( seit dem 12.03.) um dann handeln zu können.
Auf Rückfragen habe ich keine Antwort erhalten.
Bin echt gespannt wie das weiter geht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 März 2013)

Zardo schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich den Punkt nicht wo für diese Typen der Gewinn liegt.


Die Typen betrügen in drei-vier-fünfeck-Verhältnissen. Da bestellt einer z. B. in Moskau auf einer Website der Halunken einen Artikel und die lenken die Bestellung auf einen Händler in Deutschland um und vermischen das mit deutschen Daten. Die Zahlung erfolgt mit abgephishten Kreditkarten- oder PayPal-Daten von Deutschen und die Sendung geht an einen deutschen Warenagenten, der auch als Kunde des deutschen Händlers eingetragen ist. Der etikettiert die empfangene Sendung um und schickt sie an den nächsten Warenagenten in England, der den Artikel wiederum umetikettiert und nach Moskau schickt. Der Moskauer Kunde freut sich über die Ware, die er natürlich direkt bei den Halunken bezahlt hat.


----------



## Zardo (27 März 2013)

da stimme ich Dir zu. Das trifft mit Sicherheit auf Waren zu. Dann wäre das Hehlerei.
Laut whois hat der Shop fölgende Daten

Domain Name: SCANNERTOPSHOP.COM
Registrar: BEIJING INNOVATIVE LINKAGE TECHNOLOGY LTD. DBA DNS.COM.CN

Whois Server: whois.dns.com.cn
Referral URL: http://www.dns.com.cn
Name Server: NS13.DNS.COM.CN
Name Server: NS14.DNS.COM.CN
Status: clientTransferProhibited
Updated Date: 13-feb-2013
Creation Date: 13-feb-2013
Expiration Date: 13-feb-2014

Der Sitz ist also in China Bejing.

Abgesehen das die ganze Sache nicht koscher ist. Es wurde hier geschrieben das das Geld nicht von Digital optical kam sondern von einem Investmentbanker dann genügt ein Anruf bei meiner Bank und das Geld geht zurück an den Überweisenden und ist bei meinen Buchungen erkennbar.
Somit stehe ich sauber da und kann alles beweisen.
Laut Optical Digital Co wir ein industrieller Scanner notwendig und der kostet bestimmt nicht bloß 200 Euro, denn dann kann ich auch meinen Epson Stylus benutzen.
Bei 5400 Euro wäre das trotzdem nur ein Scanner im Mittelmaß.Das geht hoch bis über 20.000 Euro.
Ich glaube die Summe ist einfach unter dem Betrag festgelegt der nicht automatisch von den Banken wegen des Geldwäschegesetzes gemeldet werden muß.

Meine persönlichen Daten finden die in vielen Foren auf meiner HP auf Youtube  und sonstwo.
Vom Konto abbuchen können die nicht,habe keinerlei Einzugsermächtigung erteilt- trotzdem kontrolliere ich jetzt mein Konto noch öfter.

Und ob sich mit einer Kopie des Personalausweises was anfangen läßt das weiß ich nicht.

Meine Steuernummer schenke ich Ihnen gerne  wenn sie denn meine Steuern zahlen.

Also alles in allem habe ich den mit Ausnahme meines Personalausweises nicht mitgeteilt was nicht auch schon im Netz über mich zu finden ist.

 Nun ja mal wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher - oder noch mal Glück gehabt das es solche Foren wie dieses hier gibt.

Dazu fällt mir nur der Spruch ein;

Das Glück wohnt gegenüber vom Unglück- um glücklich zu sein muß man also nur die Strassenseite wechseln.


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2013)

Zardo schrieb:


> Dann wäre das Hehlerei.


Sorry, aber das ist wieder etwas anderes. Das Delikt, um das es bei der Geldwäsche geht, heißt im § 261 StGB ausgegesprochen:


> Geldwäsche; Verschleierung unrechtmäßig erlangter Vermögenswerte


 

​Wenn ichs nicht beser wüsste, würde ich meinen, wir seien hier doch nicht in irgend einem Internetforum.​


----------



## Hippo (27 März 2013)

War da nicht auch was mit Finanzgeschäften ohne Lizenz?


----------



## Zardo (28 März 2013)

In meiner momentanen Situation kann ich denen rein rechtlich gar nichts tun.
Laut dem Arbeitsvertrag ist eine Probezeit vereinbart die beide Seiten kündigen können.
Waren oder Geld habe ich nicht erhalten und auch nichts bestellt.Es ist also keiner Seite ein Schaden entstanden.
Meine Daten lassen sich mit dem Arbeitsvertrag begründen die bei einer echten Anstellung ja auch tatsächlich notwendig wären.
Ich habe heute einfach eine Kündigung des Arbeitsvertrags an Herrn Gjertsen geschickt ( per mail und per Post).
Werde wahrscheinlich keine Rückantwort kriegen und ev. kommt der Brief unzustellbar zurück.
Die bisherigen Mails und den Arbeitsvertrag,Kopie des Briefes bewahre ich sicherheitshalber auf.
Damit ist ist die Sache für mich erst mal abgehakt.
So wie das aussieht haben die sowieso Lunte gerochen und werden das in ein paar Wochen,
Monaten unter neuem Namen wieder neu starten- wir sind mit Sicherheit nicht die einzigen sein die da reingefallen sind.
Das werden schon einige tausend sein. Schade,das es sehr schwer sein wird diesen Patronen das Handwerk zu legen.
Eigentlich sollten dazu noch viel mehr Meldungen zu finden sein.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich jetzt wieder viel sensibler mit meinen Daten umgehen- aber selbst bei der Anmeldung hier sind persönlich Daten gespeichert und wenn ich hier
Mitreden will muß ich* glauben* das meine Daten nicht an Dritte verkauft werden.
Kennt Ihr die Definition des Wortes Glauben ?

Glauben das: ( Vermutung) Unsichere Erkenntnisse, die auf persönliche Überzeugung beruhen und die nicht stichhaltig bewiesen werden können.

Toll wenn man bedenkt wie oft man am Tag das Wort Glauben benutzt. Zum Spass könnte man sagen *Glauben heißt Hoffen,Hoffen heißt nicht Wissen- Weiß nichts- macht nichts.*

*Danke für Eure hilfreichen Infos *


----------



## philipbrosi1 (4 April 2013)

Hi ich hab genau das selbe erlebt nur mit dem Unterschied das es bei mir gleich um 8900 euro handelte. Also ich kann EUCH ALLEN NUR SAGEN SOBALD IHR GELD WEITERTRANSFERRIERT MACHT IHR EUCH !!!STRAFBAR!!!
Ich war die ganze zeit misstrauisch, nur wie bei euch klammert man sich an jede Chance und hofft, und denk ja solange sie kein Geld von dir wollen. Dann sollst Du den Scanner bestellen aber nein erst NACH Geldeingang, und du denkst ok dann verlierst du ja nix. Als dann 8900 euro eingegangen sind, bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen, hab so mit 500-1000 euro gerechnet und dann das. Jetzt sollte ich mit Western Union 8400 an drei verschiedene Personen in der Volksrepublik China anweisen HALLO gehts noch. Ich habe das Geld direkt zurücküberwiesen,(kann ich allen nur raten). Nun noch zu ScannerTopShop, das sind die gleichen Verbrecher wie Optical Digital Team, wahrscheinlich haben die selben Leute den Onlineshop gefaket. Ich werde alle Unterlagen der Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart zukommen lassen, falls jemand Intresse hat sich zusammen zu schliessen, alle eure Unterlagen mit der schriftlichen Anzeige an die Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart Neckar Str. 145, 70190 Stuttgart


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2013)

Bitte nicht zu Sammelanzeigen aufrufen, da muss jeder bei sich allein durch! Sollte kein Täter aus der ursprünglichen Straftat zu ermitteln sein, so wird das Verfahren eingestellt und es bleibt nur ein abgetrenntes, weiteres Verfahren gegen den leichtfertigen Geldwäscher übrig, das an seinem Ort erledigt wird.


----------



## glauben (17 April 2013)

Hallo, mir geht es genauso, wie manchen hier. Habe gerade per Handy einen Anruf bekommen, dass das Geld 5800,- €  überwiesen wurde und man mir die genauen Anweisungen per E-Mail schickt und ich sollte sofort bestellen. Heute Früh war nichts drauf. Wie sollte ich mich nun verhalten, um mich nicht Strafbar zu machen???


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

Ab zur Polizei, den "Arbeitsvertrag" und den Thread hier ausdrucken und mitnehmen (und zwar pronto)
Keine Aktionen ohne Anweisung Polizei/Staatsanwalt


----------



## glauben (19 April 2013)

Am gleichen Tag kurz nach dem Anruf, habe ich an diese Firma eine E-Mail geschrieben, dass ich an dem Arbeitsverhältnis nicht mehr interessiert bin und Sie sollten auf keinen Fall mir Geld überweisen. Bis heute ist keins eingegangen. Ich denke, somit hat es sich für  mich erledigt. ( Noch mal Glück gehabt ). Trotzdem danke, für die Tipp´s.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2013)

Trotzdem schadet es nicht, die Sache der Polizei zu melden.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Trotzdem schadet es nicht, die Sache der Polizei zu melden.


Richtig, einfach mal vorsorglich als s. g. "verdächtige Wahrnehmung". Sollte nämlich später irgend was nachkommen, das sich heute nur vage abschätzen lässt, kann man sich immer auf diese Melung beziehen. Das Ding bekommt ein Aktenzeichen und tut darüber hinaus nicht weiter weh. Es verschafft allerding ein beruhigtes Gewissen.


----------



## glauben (22 April 2013)

Nun, die haben tatsächlich am 19.04.13 das Geld von über 5800 € überwiesen und wieder abgebucht. Mit dem Vermerkt Gutschrif, so wie dem Namen G.-J. D. und nicht Firmennamen, was ja sehr dubios klingt. Ich habe mich erkundigt, die können bis 6 Wochen das Geld vom Konto zurückfordern. Somit hat man einen erheblichen Schaden. Ich habe mir alle Unterlagen und E-Mails gedruckt, sollte irgend wann etwas kommen. Zur Polizei gehe ich nicht, denn angbeblich machen die nichts, solange kein Schaden entstanden ist.

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname editiert]


----------



## Hippo (22 April 2013)

Du hast Dich jetzt schon schuldig gemacht nach dem Geldwäschegesetz.
Nach einer Überweisung kannst Du gar nichts zurückfordern und die 6 Wochen galten früher für ungenehmigte Abbuchungen.
Der Schaden ist höchstwahrscheinlich schon entstanden, und zwar durch einen Betrug zulasten G.-J. D.
Und damit bist Du einfach fällig wenn Du jetzt nicht ganz pronto aktiv wirst.
Du kannst natürlich auch versuchen gescheiter als die Wissenden hier zu sein, aber komm dann bitte nicht zum Ausheulen wenn Du auf einmal die Polizei vor der Tür und ein Strafverfahren am Hals hast...
Und wenn die Dir 5800.- € überwiesen wurden und jemand anders hat es wieder abgebucht - dann überleg Dir mal ganz schnell wo Du die 5800,- € von G.-J. D. dann aus Deiner Privatschatulle auftreibst um ihm die zurückzuzahlen.
Irgend wie ist Deine Schilderung auch etwas verworren ...


----------



## hauseltr (22 April 2013)

Jetzt mach mich aber mal einer schlau? Seit wann kann man überwiesenes Geld zurückbuchen? Bei einem Einziehungsauftrag ist mir das klar, aber hier? Da würde ich aber mal meiner Kontoführenden Bank auf den Pelz rücken.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 April 2013)

Das ist ja gerade der Trick! Die Überweisung erfolgt z. B. mit gefälschter Unterschrift vom fremden Konto. Merkt der echte Kontoinhaber den Betrug, dann geht er zur Bank und macht die Buchung rückgängig. Gern genommen (aber immer seltener) auch Schecks, die dann am Konto des Begünstigten eingehen und bei der Buchung zwischen Banken dann nach ein paar Tagen "platzen" (z. B. weil Fälschung).


----------



## hauseltr (22 April 2013)

_Zitat: Ich habe mich erkundigt, die können bis 6 Wochen das Geld vom Konto zurückfordern._

Soweit mir bekannt, geht das nur bei Einzugsermächtigungen (Lastschriftverfahren), nicht aber bei normalen Überweisungen.

Bankauskunft: Überweisungen kann man nur taggleich zurückrufen lassen und auch dann nur unter Vorbehalt, solange das Geld noch nicht dem Empfänger gutgeschrieben wurde.

Hier war das Geld aber schon auf dem Konto.

Darum ist die Rückbuchnung für mich nicht nachvollziehbar!

Das mit den Schecks ist bekannt, die Summe wird auch nur unter Vorbehalt gutgeschrieben.


----------



## glauben (22 April 2013)

hippo Zitat: Irgend wie ist Deine Schilderung auch etwas verworren ...
Verstehe nicht was du meinst mit verworren?


Auf jeden Fall habe ich unsere Polizeistelle angeschrieben und diese um Klärung und weitere Anweisung gebeten.

Ich habe es so formuliert:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mein Name ist xxx.

Ich bin wahrscheinlich von der Firma Optical Digital Team getäuscht worden.
Angeblich sollte ich bei der Firma Optical Digital Team als Service-Mitarbeiter zum Digitalisieren von Büchern und Dokumenten arbeitet.
Diese Firma soll ihr Hauptsitz im Oslo haben.
Ich sollte von diese Firma Geld überwiesen bekommen, damit ich den Scanner für die Arbeit bestellen kann.
( Damit bei mir keine extra Kosten entstehen ).

Nach einigen E-Mail hin und her, bin ich auf diesem Forum gestoßen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-vor-dem-optical-digital-team.41981/page-3
und erhielt tatsächlich einen Anruf dass das Geld überwiesen wird und ich den Drucker bestellen soll.

Ich habe natürlich sofort eine E-Mail geschrieben, dass ich an dem Arbeitsverhältnis und Geld für den Drucker nicht interessiert bin.
Nun wurde das Geld von der Firma Optical Digital Team trotzdem auf mein Konto überwiesen als Gutschrift und wieder abgebucht.
Was komisch ist, in der Gutschrift wurde die Firma nicht genannt, sondern ein Herr G-J D.

In dem Forum bin ich registriert unter dem Namen: xxx

Anbei lege ich die Anhänge über den Brieftransfer (xxx), Arbeitsvertrag, Link zu dem Forum und Banküberweisung.

Wie soll ich mich weiter Verhalten? Was soll ich den anderen Opfern im Forum schreiben?

Danke für Ihre schnelle bearbeitung des Falls.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx

Ich melde mich, wenn ich genaueres erfahre.


----------



## Hippo (22 April 2013)

Ja, so ist das erstmal in Ordnung.
Und jetzt heißt es abwarten


----------



## glauben (24 April 2013)

Nun, ich habe eine Anzeige Erstattet.
Ich kann nur das jedem raten, der Betroffen ist!


----------



## schickel (9 Mai 2013)

Habt ihr euer Geld wiederbekommen?


----------



## Hippo (9 Mai 2013)

schickel schrieb:


> Habt ihr euer Geld wiederbekommen?


Lesen und verstehen ...
... dann posten ...


----------



## bernhard (9 Mai 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/erst-lesen-dann-denken-dann-posten.13824/


----------



## rosenblick (19 Juni 2013)

Die versuchen unter dem Namen Digital Metrico jetzt die gleiche Masche. Sitz der Firma Beersheba, Israel. Kontakter ist
Aaron Sharon.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juni 2013)

Ganz frisch die Masche > ´http://www.klamm.de/forum/f5/jobs-angebot-aus-isreal-serioes-413834.html


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (19 Juni 2013)

das sind mit Trojanern infizierte Pezehs, deren Besitzer onlinebanking machen. Deren Konten werden leergemacht, das Geld landet bei den money mules und wird dann von den mules per WU nach Klaumichstan versandt. Die Täter sind aus Osteuropa.


----------



## glauben (20 Juni 2013)

Nun für mich ist die Sache gut ausgegangen, da ich eine Anzeige gemacht habe und Nachweisen konnte, daß ich unschuldig bin.
Trotzdem ist für mich ein Schaden entstanden, denn ich mußte meine Bank wechseln, somit die Angaben an alle Versicherungen, Schule usw. weiterleiten.
Als nächstes habe ich eine Schufaauskunft angefordert, denn meine Bank auf der ich das Geld als Beweis liegen gelassen habe, hat mir dieses gekündigt
( ohne daß ich mich rechtfertigen konnte! ).
Als nächstes werde ich auch den Perso ändern lassen.
Ich kann jeden Betroffenen nur raten, gleich zu der Kripo zu gehen, alle Beweise sammeln und eine Anzeige als Zeuge zu schalten, dann kann einem auch nichts passieren.


----------



## Marco (21 Juni 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> das sind mit Trojanern infizierte Pezehs, deren Besitzer onlinebanking machen. Deren Konten werden leergemacht, das Geld landet bei den money mules und wird dann von den mules per WU nach Klaumichstan versandt. Die Täter sind aus Osteuropa.


Warum sollten die das erst auf ein anderes Konto überweisen? Wen die schon die Kontrolle auf dem Konto haben kann genauso gut gleich nach schlagmichtottistan überweisen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2013)

Verschleierung.
Ab WU kann keiner den Weg des Geldes mehr nachvollziehen


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (22 Juni 2013)

Sie brauchen ja erstmal ein Bankkonto um das Geld vom kompromittierten Konto abzuschöpfen. Diese Bankkonten sind ein wichtiges Glied in der Kette!
Manche wie K*** M*** und seine fake-shop-Bande machten es indem sie den von Kontovermietern nur die online-banking-Zugangsdaten verlangten und dann selber auf das Konto zugriffen, das Geld von dort ins Ausland transferierten. Andere suchen sich Obdachlose, stecken sie in Wohnungen, lassen sie Konten eröffnen und holen sie dann aus den Wohnungen ab wenn Geld auf dem Konto ist, fahren mit ihnen zum Automaten. Wieder andere versuchen es auf die hier beschriebene Methode. Wichtig sind so viele hops wie möglich, damit Ermittlungen verzögert werden. Auch Auslandskonten sind beliebt, verlangsamen die Ermittlungen um bis zu 9 Monate wg. Rechtshilfe-Antrag über Aussenministerium etc. Die Täter sind bestens vorbereitet und gefasst werden immer nur die money mules. wenn mal ein Boss gefasst wird, ist er gleich wieder draussen.


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen entfernt]


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> ...gefasst werden immer nur die money mules. wenn mal ein Boss gefasst wird, ist er gleich wieder draussen.


Soll ich mal einen Witz erzählen? Was haben die Seiten golubov.ru und mp3search.ru gemeinsam? Beide sind auf denselben Namen registriert. Der Betreiber von mp3search.ru heißt genauso wie der Partner des Chefs von Chronopay.

Muss nichts heißen, kann viel heißen.


----------

